# New member from Texas



## Globemaster (8 mo ago)

Evening,

I am a new member looking to expnd my archery skills from compound to Trad. I have been a long time reader of this forum, I am currently researching ILF/DAS riser options. As a left handed shooter it is a struggle to find these in person.

Cheers


----------



## Enordo (2 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## SilasShaw1 (5 mo ago)

welcome to AT


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Globemaster.


----------



## MinnesotaNice (8 mo ago)

Welcome from Mn


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## bowhunter471 (Aug 28, 2019)

Welcome from TN


----------



## Globemaster (8 mo ago)

Enordo said:


> Welcome!


Thanks!


----------



## vortac (Feb 2, 2021)

Welcome from MN


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome


----------



## wateree21 (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## jb177 (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome…


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## topdog77c1 (Oct 11, 2020)

Globemaster said:


> Evening,
> 
> I am a new member looking to expnd my archery skills from compound to Trad. I have been a long time reader of this forum, I am currently researching ILF/DAS riser options. As a left handed shooter it is a struggle to find these in person.
> 
> Cheers


Welcome. 
Nice to see a fellow member from the Great State of Texas. And another southpaw shooter is even better. 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ransanders18 (2 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Globemaster (8 mo ago)

topdog77c1 said:


> Welcome.
> Nice to see a fellow member from the Great State of Texas. And another southpaw shooter is even better.
> 
> 
> ...


Howdy!


----------



## Jpiro (2 mo ago)

Being a southpaw can be a struggle at times. It's such a smaller market when it comes to buying/selling left-handed bows as well.


----------



## Globemaster (8 mo ago)

Jpiro said:


> Being a southpaw can be a struggle at times. It's such a smaller market when it comes to buying/selling left-handed bows as well.


Ya man no doubt. Compound is one thing. But trad in LH is comical


----------



## topdog77c1 (Oct 11, 2020)

Globemaster said:


> Ya man no doubt. Compound is one thing. But trad in LH is comical


Often thought about trying a little traditional shooting for grins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hackler22s (Aug 17, 2020)

Welcome from Wyoming!


----------



## richyrich408 (12 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## PD2 (5 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## chad.carr.cl (9 mo ago)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Bukovina (11 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------

